# Trunk ground for bazooka



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Where is a good ground in the trunk? It seems when I had my bazooka grounded to the trunk latch, it worked fine. That is not realistic. Anyone else have a ground idea? I don't see any more places to attach!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I used a self tapping screw and attached it to the passenger side fender well after making sure I sanded around the hole for a good metal-to-metal contact.


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

I have basically done the same as Boats with the cars I previously owned. I would drill a hole and use a bolt. I would use a Dremel tool to sand the area and then paint over everything once it is secured to prevent rusting. The area where the spare tire is stored always seemed to work best for me.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I drilled a hole through the floor pan right in front of the spare tire well and then put in a self tapping screw. I checked first to be sure I couldn't accidentally hit the gas tank or anything else. I wasn't too happy about doing it that way, though.


----------



## Marzen (Feb 3, 2012)

Drivers side of the trunk, on the rear of the wheel well. You can see my brown ground wire attached to it.
You'll have to unscrew and remove both the hook as well as pull the 'pin' for other snap in connector on the wheel well (see the bracket).


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

SeanM402 said:


> I have basically done the same as Boats with the cars I previously owned. I would drill a hole and use a bolt. I would use a Dremel tool to sand the area and then paint over everything once it is secured to prevent rusting. The area where the spare tire is stored always seemed to work best for me.


This is the absolute best way to do it. A nut, a bolt, a hole, and a sanded bare metal surface is what you need for a proper ground connection. Self-tapping screws will loosen up over time and cannot be relied on for holding down a ground terminal. It's easy and simple, but most certainly not the best or most reliable way to do it. I'd even add a lock washer or use a locking nut.


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

Nooo don't drill! On the passenger side to the rear of the fender, there is a box mounted (remove trunk liner). There are grounding bolts already there. Just loosen the nut and attach your Bazooka ground. That is what I did with mine and all is good.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I ended up using the stud that holds my spare tire in place. It is close to the sub and the eyelet they supplied fits right over it. No drilling etc seems to work fine with the spare fastened in. Thx for all the ideas tho.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

EcoCruzer said:


> Nooo don't drill! On the passenger side to the rear of the fender, there is a box mounted (remove trunk liner). There are grounding bolts already there. Just loosen the nut and attach your Bazooka ground. That is what I did with mine and all is good.


I haven't had a chance to install my system in my Cruze yet, so I didn't look for mounting points that may already exist. If there's already a place like this to mount it to, definitely do that, but don't forget to sand off the metal surface so you make a good contact.


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

Patman said:


> I ended up using the stud that holds my spare tire in place. It is close to the sub and the eyelet they supplied fits right over it. No drilling etc seems to work fine with the spare fastened in. Thx for all the ideas tho.


Can you take a picture of how you have the ground wire ran? I did the same as you. But, need to find another place to run it as it looks like the tire resting on it is having an affect with the wire..

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## txlatino (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey guys, where is the best place to purchase one of these Bazookas? Thanks!


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't have any plans to install anything in my Cruze as of right now so I also have not pulled anything apart. I think I remember doing an install once on a friends car where I used the stud for the spare tire and it happened to work great.


----------

